# fundos de/do quintal



## eklir

Hola a todos, alguien sabe a qué se refiere la expresión "fundos de quintal". Muchas gracias.


----------



## araceli

Hola:

¿Tienes una oración completa con la frase?

Fondos del patio/huerto/terreno es la traducción literal, a menos que sea una expresión idiomática.


----------



## eklir

Hola araceli, no creo que se trate de una traducción literal, pero no sé, la frase en la que lo encontré venía a decir algo así como que cometió un crimen "nos fundos do quintal", pero ¿no podría ser una expresión idiomática? No sé, de todos modos, muchas gracias.


----------



## araceli

Hola:
Con el contexto que das, va bien la traducción que hice.
La duda mía es si no es una expresión idiomática también.
Esperemos a los amigos portugueses y brasileños.
Saludos.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Ás vezes usamos a expressão fundo de quintal para nos referir a algum tipo de trabalho pouco profissional. Por exemplo, quando alguém resolve iniciar uma empresa de qualquer tipo de serviço e ainda não tem um escritório, bem localizado, com telefone, fax, computador, secretária, etc. se diz que é um escritório de "fundo de quintal", dando a entender para quem escuta que se trata de um ofício ainda em fase amadora, tanto que não tem dinheiro ainda para alugar ou comprar um escritório próprio e usa um que esteja no fundo de seu próprio quintal.... às vezes nem precisa literalmente estar no fundo do quintal, mas se a qualidade do serviço/produto for ruim, se diz que é um escritório de segunda categoria, de "fundo de quintal".
Será que consegui passar a idéia ?
Abraço.


----------



## araceli

Obrigada, Ricardo.


----------



## franzjekill

Refloto este viejo hilo porque me encontré con este término en un artículo de la Wikipedia en portugués, sobre el pagode, género musical del Brasil, que no tiene artículo correspondiente en la Wikipedia en español. Por favor, si alguien me confirma que "... a partir de la tradición de las ruedas de samba que tomaban lugar en los *fondos de los patios*" es una buena traducción. Muchas gracias.

O *pagode* é um estilo de samba. Tem suas origens no Rio de Janeiro entre o final da década de 1970 e início da década de 1980, a partir da tradição das rodas de samba feitas nos "fundos de quintal”.

Más adelante dice: Inicialmente, era associado às festas que aconteciam nas senzalas e, mais tarde, se tornou sinônimo de qualquer festa regada a alegria, bebida e cantoria.


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Ricardo Tavares said:


> [...] se diz que é um escritório de segunda categoria, de "fundo de quintal".
> Será que consegui passar a idéia ?


Conseguiu.


----------



## Carfer

Nesse sentido de _pouco profissional, 'de vão de escada'_ é mais comum em Portugal.


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Temos, ao que me parece em Pernambuco, esta expressão:
_
Pé de escada_. Geralmente diz-se de alguma 'empresa' vagabunda, que presta maus serviços.

'Eita, lojinha _pé de escada_! Voltei lá para trocar o liquidificador defeituoso; já se passaram 11 meses e não me deram um novo'.
'Tá vendo você, rapaz, que essa firma, essa porqueira de _pé de escada_, também estava metida no esquema da Carne Fraca?'

Temos também (no Nordeste?) a expressão _pezinho de escada_ que, ao que me parece, diz-se de pequeno comércio ou empresa simplória como uma lojinha de carimbos, ponto de chaveiro, ponto de xerox etc. geralmente localizados debaixo duma escada. Um _pezinho de escada_ pode ou não oferecer serviços pouco profissionais.

'Meu fio, me deixe sossegado, aqui, com meu _pezinho de escada_... é tudo que tenho, é meu ganha-pão, chuíf, chuíf...'
'Na entrada do Planalto funcionava o _pezinho de escada_ de seu Egrinaldo, que -- acredite se quiser -- servia de ponto para os deputados e os senadores tomarem uma bicadinha nas horas vagas'.


----------



## zema

Empresa de fundo de quintal: empresa de garaje/garage

En cuanto a la pregunta de franzjekill, entiendo que literalmente es eso, ruedas de samba que tenían lugar en el fondo de los patios, en casas de los suburbios.
Ahora, eso de especificar que eran en el “fondo” de los patios puede sonar un poco raro en español, a pesar de que las “juntadas” de músicos en los patios han sido siempre de lo más comunes, por aquí al menos.

¿Tal vez se refiera más bien a que tenían lugar “bien adentro” de los patios? Algún nativo lo podrá aclarar; supongo sí que algo puede tener que ver el hecho de que en un comienzo los sambistas no eran bien vistos por la policía, y para disimular un poco se tocaba "choro" adelante, en la sala, y "samba" en el patio del fondo.

“— O samba e o choro sempre 'andaram juntinhos', conta-se até que quando a polícia ia pegar os sambistas que tocavam na casa da Tia Ciata, o Pixinguinha reunia uma roda de choro em frente a casa, então o policial dizia 'puxa, mas é choro?' e ia embora, e o pagode lá no fundo de quintal 'comendo solto' (risos)...”
Samba no fundo e na frente do quintal


----------



## franzjekill

íGracias!


----------



## Ari RT

Eu diria que a adjetivação do pagode como "de fundo de quintal" pretende dar uma aura de autenticidade cultural ao estilo musical, em oposição a um suposto - e indesejável - caráter comercial. O que se toca na intimidade dos lares é para consumo próprio, do dono da casa e seus amigos, não é contaminado pelos modismos que visam tornar a arte vendável. Tocamos e cantamos assim porque gostamos assim, não porque outros prefiram. A motivação é a mais nobre, _ars gratia artis_.


----------

